
Developer Differences: Makers vs. Menders - jaxondu
https://dev.to/corgibytes/developer-differences-makers-vs-menders
======
mentioned_edu
This is really really spot on. I am definitely a maker, and as my company
grows, I really believe we need to stock up on the mender-types. So critical
to have those skills and those personalities as part of an org.

------
ScottBurson
_Menders love refactoring, or editing code to enhance clarity._

Yes, I like those things.

 _Bug fixes genuinely excite them_

Not always, but sometimes...

 _and they get a little giddy about testing._

Hmm, I think you lost me here. "Giddy" is not the word I would use :-)

I can't put myself firmly in either camp. As a matter of necessity I do mostly
maintenance, but I really enjoy starting something new. I would go so far as
to suggest that the compleat programmer should be good at both.

